# Soaking gun parts?



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I need to break down and clean a few shotguns. I was reading online about soaking parts in mineral spirits. Anyone tried this? if so, how long do you soak?

Any other suggestions on what to use for soaking?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I guess a spray and then blow it out with air would work also?

Would something like carb cleaner work?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I would not get carb cleaner or brake cleaner on a painted shotgun. No experience with your question though


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Mineral spirits work fine.
Soak and take an old toothbrush to scrub. Doesn't take long,5 minutes.
Blow dry with compressed air or just paper towel.
Oil and good to go.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

If your froggy, make you some "Eds Red". Its a well known knock off of hoppes #9. 
Ed's Red
As a general bore cleaner, plastic wad remover, and carbon solvent the following formula, a creation of C.E Harris, and dubbed "Ed's Red" works quite well. In fact many folks claim it is better than anything they've tried. The original formula is:

1 part Dexron II, IIe or III Automatic Transmission Fluid - GM Spec D20265 or later
1 part K1 Kerosene
1 part Aliphatic Mineral Spirits federal spec TT-T-2981F (CAS# 64741-49-9) or Stodard Solvent/Varsol (CAS#8052-41-1), a.k.a "oderless mineral spirits"
1 part Acetone (CAS#67-64-1)


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and order some Strike Hold!!! All I use to clean firearms, lube electrical connectors, it's AWESOME stuff just watch some videos on it... I was able to get Scotts in Jay to become a vender by talking and showing em this stuff. Not sure if they still carry it, I order it off Amazon....


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been using mineral spirits for gun parts for years it's cheap and works. I don't use it on painted parts.


----------

